# Rotten potatoes advice ASAP



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

We all have had the rotten potato in the bag thing..... stink as it may, gross as it is, with the gnats and maggots crawling around.... 

if you had 35# of red potatoes and they had been layered between newspaper and you had a few on the top layer go bad and sink down between the next few layers.... would you use the other ones?? (After of course, you dumped out the bin and picked through them.... AND WASHED THEM REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY well???? 

I just can't throw away that many potatoes if I can still use them....
I washed them, they look ok..... just had crawlie things on them from the dumping of the bin or sitting NEXT to the rotten ones.....

I want to peel them and dehydrate them into hashbrowns..... 

Safe or not?


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

have you cut any open yet? I'm thinking if it's a emergency maybe you could cut them up and put them in the freezer? That should hold them. Of course throw out the bad parts.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

wash them well and cut them open and see how they look..i'm sure they are probably ok..if they aren't showing signs of spoilage..i know what you mean..i just tossed some in my compost heap..had one in the middle of the batch go bad..and i threw out all but one that was dry.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

What had happened was my DD12 had layered all the red potatoes that we picked a few weeks ago and then dumped a bag of GROCERY STORE russets on the top layer..... UGH! Those dang store potatoes go bad in a heart beat!!

I just cut open the ugliest one, and its fine on the inside.... so I will proceed with the dehydrated hashbrown plan for all the ones that are ok... (I threw out ALL the russets due to the spoilage factor.... just mad the reds were underneath)


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

wash and eat em or do what you want,,as long as you get the smell off....clean that place up good and let dry before putting them back in there..sprinkle a little lime on them.........


----------



## DCT (Nov 12, 2004)

If you had to buy potatoes from the store, would you throw out the whole 10 lb bag if just one of them went bad?


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

The ones that get the nasty stuff dripped on them are not edible imo. I've tried them.
Maybe you have some that only got a little dripped on and will still be edible.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

DCT said:


> If you had to buy potatoes from the store, would you throw out the whole 10 lb bag if just one of them went bad?


Thats my point.... no I wouldn't..... but most i know IRL (family, friends) do exactly that.... "NO WAY am I sticking my hand in there with a rotten potato!! Thats disgusting and it stinks to high heaven! Throw it out!"

And thats what I got told when I posed my question to them!! Which is why I asked YA'LL!!


----------

